# Want to buy shampoo bar by Canadian soapmaker



## CMars (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, I've been trying to find a good shampoo bar. I've never used any solid shampoos other than my own but I'm not happy with the recipe yet. I would like to try something that's tried and true so to speak just to see what a good quality shampoo bar is like. I'd prefer to buy Canadian if possible, but am open of course to buy from wherever. Any suggestions much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 9, 2015)

Look for "Malaspina Soap Factory". I think she sells on Etsy.


----------



## CMars (Nov 9, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Lindalu closed up Malaspina, DeeAnna. She mentioned it a few weeks ago at the soap conference.


----------



## Relle (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't think Lindy is online now because she's too busy with organizing conferences.

Just checked and that is no.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ariane Arsenault sells some, too. http://www.lafilledelamer.com/shop/index.php?id_category=21&controller=category&id_lang=2&p=5


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah! Thanks for the update -- I didn't realize Lindy had closed her business.


----------



## CMars (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

